
How Wolfram Alpha's Copyright Claims Could Change Software - gasull
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/09/07/30/2055221/How-Wolfram-Alphas-Copyright-Claims-Could-Change-Software?from=rss
======
anigbrowl
Er, what? So if I ask Wolfram Alpha to calculate 6 x 9, they claim copyright
on the answer of 54.

Also, Mrs Browl wants to know how they can claim sole ownership given that
their output would not exist without your input.

Way to make your service radioactive. Is it International Corporate Stupidity
Month or something?

------
blasdel
I tried to submit the original article last week, but infoworld.com is on the
ban list because "People always complained the articles were so empty"

